# Chikara - Season 13 Discussion Thread



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Chikara - Season 14 Discussion Thread*








The return is finally here. Same drill w/this thread per usual, all the info about *Chikara*, plop it in here for general discussion.



> *2014 Event Calendar*
> 
> “You Only Live Twice”
> May 25, 2014 - Easton, PA
> ...





Spoiler: Current Chikara Champions & Tournament winners



*Grand Champion of Chikara - Icarus*

*Campeonatos de Parejas - N/A* 

*Young Lions Cup - "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti*

*2011 Tournament Winners*
King Of Trios - The Colony (Fire, Soldier & Green Ant)
Rey De Voladores - El Generico
Young Lions Cup Tournament - Tadasuke
Torneo Cibernetico - Sara Del Rey

*2012 Tournament Winners*
King Of Trios - The Spectral Envoy (UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare)
Rey De Voladores - N/A
Young Lions Cup Tournament - "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti
Torneo Cibernetico - Tim Donst

*2013 Tournament Winners*
Tag World Grand Prix - Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)






Spoiler: Chikara Event Center(s)



*Chikara Event Center 5/2/14*





*Chikara Event Center 5/9/14*





*Chikara Event Center 5/16/14*










Spoiler: Rough Waters arc



*Part One:*





*Part Two:*





*Part Three:*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

That card looks good, but it's gonna take awhile before I watch it. Reviews better be rave or else.

For those who blindly trust Quack everything he said about all this being planned as a part of storyline, I ask you: what was achieved by it?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

You Only Live Twice will be my first live iPPV and only the second or third CHIKARA show for me. Hopefully everything goes well with the stream, because the card looks good and it'd be a shame to miss any of the matches. If everything goes well, might end up buying more of their iPPV's. 

the CHIKARA: Press Start e-book has been pretty helpful thusfar for a CHIKARA noob like me.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Exicited to see if Delirious will carry out on his promise


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chikara w/Jimmy Jacobs positioned to be a force for the time being is the cream of the crop here. Worth having the promotion "gone" for nearly a year b/c of it? Not quite, but the pay off at NPWD sure as heck was. Still, JACOBS & THE FLOOD.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

I am surprised they seem to be spilling most of the beans with this show. In that I mean we get the Icarus v Kingston rematch and it seems almost all of The Flood will be there in one way or another. I figured if they spent a year building this angle they would ease into the actual matches but I guess with an angle this big involving this many wrestlers the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Giving us Kingston vs Icarus was a must. No sense in not pulling the trigger w/the match after the delay has been long enough. This show should be as stacked as possible.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

The show is sold out, right?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MTheBehemoth said:


> The show is sold out, right?


Nope. There's still a few seats left.

Chikara have put on their twitter page that later tonight they'll reveal the final match for the iPPV.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Card looks solid but I'm not jumping in with both feet quite yet. Still annoyed with the angle and moreso stopping the great runs Pieces of Hate & Touchdown were on and Kingston still had steam in his title run.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Loving them naming their next couple events after Bond movies.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Chismo said:


> That card looks good, but it's gonna take awhile before I watch it. Reviews better be rave or else.
> 
> For those who blindly trust Quack everything he said about all this being planned as a part of storyline, I ask you: what was achieved by it?


Well like 10 fans had a great time going on scavenger hunts.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Final match added & it looks to be a doozy:

The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force

FINALLY booked to happen.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

You mean, all the good ants versus all the evil ants, finally, no shenanigans and identity crisis? Fucking finally, the match should rock.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You know it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chismo said:


> For those who blindly trust Quack everything he said about all this being planned as a part of storyline, I ask you: what was achieved by it?


As much, maybe more, than a year of shows would have.

Great card to get back into things with. Been told Soldier's returning, which will be awesome.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Chismo said:


> You mean, all the good ants versus all the evil ants, finally, no shenanigans and identity crisis? Fucking finally, the match should rock.


I'm hoping AssailANT will be involved. Say what you about the confusing ant storyline with teams getting switched and whatever but AssailANT was something really good that came out of that storyline. His early efforts to be a face were hilarious (he was cracking me up with how he acted at the meet and great for the last King of Trios) and he proved himself to be a good guy with how he acted towards the rest of the Colony. As a whole I wasn't thrilled with the story there but AsssailANT's part was at least really well done.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck yes, Colony: Xtreme Force on this show will rock!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Now if only they'd find Los Ice Creams something to do. Love those guys.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Now if only they'd find Los Ice Creams something to do. Love those guys.


I do too.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Feeling a little down that it seems as if the promotion I felt was the #1 in-ring indie for 2013 is returning with a show that I can't imagine will come close to that. 

I've talked with some Twitter about the show and it seems there is MASSIVE differences in opinions depending on how much you really enjoy CHIKARA. Don't think I loved it enough despite going to a couple KOT, the Cuse show in 2012 and NPWD for their return. Like for me Ants vs. Ants is like a complete nothing match. Not interested in Xtreme Force. I don't know who is a part of this BDK version outside of Ares so it is hard to get excited about that. Peck versus Jacobs could be real good but I'm not quite sure where Jacobs came into this whole scenario.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Previously on Chikara is back!


----------



## SludgeHammer (Jun 7, 2009)

Depending on how you choose to look at it they've either a) played the slow-burn/big-build angle to perfection or b) painted themselves into corner. Either way this show can't afford to be anything less than amazing and I believe everyone involved must be aware of that fact. I for one can't wait to see it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm hoping AssailANT will be involved. Say what you about the confusing ant storyline with teams getting switched and whatever but AssailANT was something really good that came out of that storyline. His early efforts to be a face were hilarious (he was cracking me up with how he acted at the meet and great for the last King of Trios) and he proved himself to be a good guy with how he acted towards the rest of the Colony. As a whole I wasn't thrilled with the story there but AsssailANT's part was at least really well done.


Of course he's involved. That's the match: Fire, Green, & AssailANT vs Xtreme Force goons.

-----------

Prevously at Chikara videos are so :mark: Def helpful to those who may have forgotten a significant event over the course of all these interwoven angles.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

OK, wasn't sure if GulANT was booked on the show. I'm assuming Gulak won't be back with them regularly since he seems to have expanded his horizons a little bit now.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Of course he's involved. That's the match: Fire, *Green, & AssailANT* vs Xtreme Force goons.


Well I don't remember if it was Green og AssailANT, but one of them have been upgraded to the new Worker Ant, guess we'll have to wait and see which one of them.

Damn I miss the oldschool Colony


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

assailANT will debut as Worker Ant this weekend.

I've heard Soldier will be back soon, the guy under the mask has been back around at CHIKARA things in the last few months.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Chismo said:


> That card looks good, but it's gonna take awhile before I watch it. Reviews better be rave or else.
> 
> For those who blindly trust Quack everything he said about all this being planned as a part of storyline, I ask you: what was achieved by it?


They've sold more merch and tickets than ever before with this angle IIRC. So that seems to work.

Mike knows it's a risk but he wanted to do it. I like how he's got new fans interested. At the very least that will help.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Giving us Kingston vs Icarus was a must. No sense in not pulling the trigger w/the match after the delay has been long enough. This show should be as stacked as possible.


I believe it will be an amazing show. Upset im not there in person ,but Ill probably stream it. Cause why not its the Return of Chikara!!!


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

So excited for Chikara to finally be back. Making the trip to Easton from NYC to see it in person.

And now to be that guy:

It's "Season 14" the garbage between Never Compromise and You Only Live Twice was "Season 13"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

New Previously at Chikara:






Latest Event Center:






Part IV for Rough Waters:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Getting pretty hyped for tomorrow.

CHIKARA's site says that the event starts at 3 P.M... I'm guessing that's EST with it being in Pennsylvania?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Getting pretty hyped for tomorrow.
> 
> CHIKARA's site says that the event starts at 3 P.M... I'm guessing that's EST with it being in Pennsylvania?


Quote from their YT: 


> The live iPPV stream begins at 3:00 pm Eastern on Sunday!﻿


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

MTheBehemoth said:


> Quote from their YT:


Thanks for the confirmation (Y)


aaand I just realised that the iPPV is on about the same time as the FIN-RUS gold medal game.... decisions, decisions... :hmm:


----------



## DPW (Sep 20, 2013)

It's a big day for Chikara.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

It starts at 3 but let's be realistic - It'll be great if it starts at 3:30.

Out of curiosity does anyone know how/if live streams work on TVs with web apps? I tried a regular VOD and it worked fine but live may be different as I know RF streams only work on computers. Would much rather watch this on a 46" screen than a 15". Stupid me bought a computer without the ability to connect to a TV because I didn't have plans to get a new TV at the time


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I've never watched Chikara, and honestly I'd never even heard about it before a few months ago. Just based on how insane the last storyline was (I did a lot of reading up on it) I'm going to be checking out my first ever iPPV. Provided you don't have to order it live.


Edit: So I just watched all of the videos in this thread. Who is Ashley Remington? Who was his uncle? I feel a little lost.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

my biggest advice for someone getting in to CHIKARA is take your time to catch up on storyline. It can be pretty complex to say the least. It's not all going to come together at once.

No surprizes to me in the results of the last 3 matches.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

so Ashley Remington = Dalton Castle? Didn't really impress me in CZW couple of months ago, but this time he was pretty good.
Like the gimmick as well. 

Sinn Bodhi. Still remember his WWE vignettes. Kinda like the guy from what I've seen. One thing that annoyed me though, was that the commentary team couldn't seem to make up their mind on whether to call him Sinn Bodhi or Kizarny.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> my biggest advice for someone getting in to CHIKARA is take your time to catch up on storyline. It can be pretty complex to say the least. It's not all going to come together at once.
> 
> No surprizes to me in the results of the last 3 matches.


IIRC they had a video package that played during intermission that summarized it quite well. I stopped paying attention to this angle around the time they had a scavanger hunt and it did a fair job of explaining what happened.




Spoiler: Batiri related



Kobald is no more apparently after what happened yesterday. Can't say I'll miss him. He was by far the weakest of the three


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Nope. There's still a few seats left.


Ah, confused it with the Chicago show.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Btw:


> - Sunday's CHIKARA iPPV drew an audience of 1,497 fans and hit new highs in iPPV buys, making it their most-seen iPPV so far. The replay is available at the CHIKARA website.
> 
> - Icarus suffered a concussion during his match and will be out for a few weeks.
> 
> Credit: PWInsider


----------



## Cabel (May 12, 2014)

Watched You Only Live Twice. A really fun show and a nice proper introduction for a relative newcomer like me.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I was really busy this week so it took 4 days to watch the show, but it was awesome.

Every single match was a pure awesomness. Without a doubt best PPV of the year. Their video promos with lego and video games stuff were just so fucking great. Lego King of Trios promo >>>>>>>>>>>> every other wrestling promotions promos. 

I'm glad that they got such a great attendance. Hope someday Chikara can get a TV spot atleast on regional channel. 

Some feuds were confusing, I mean it was a year and guys still hating each other, but I guess anything would look a bit awkward after such a long break. And what happened to Quack? Why is he using a stick? WHen did he hurt?


----------



## Shotakan (Oct 12, 2010)

Quack's been hurt for years; the injuries have finally caught up to him.


----------



## Cabel (May 12, 2014)

That's unfortunate. I didn't really know a lot about Quack till he was on Colt Cabana's podcast some time ago. The way he spoke with so much passion about wrestling and what he wants Chikara to be really gained a lot of my admiration.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quacks probably trying to play off the Bruce Wayne storyline from Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Shotakan said:


> Quack's been hurt for years; the injuries have finally caught up to him.


I was thinking it was worked. I know he's been hurt for years, but it didn't look like he *needed* the cane. That's just my opinion though.

I'm probably in the minority but I feel like the show was highly over-rated. It was okay. Nothing mind blowing.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Just finished watching the return show. It had a few minor bobbles but overall, I’m happy. 



Morrison17 said:


> Some feuds were confusing, I mean it was a year and guys still hating each other, but I guess anything would look a bit awkward after such a long break.


I’m glad they picked up close to where they left off. The various storylines are complex enough that folks are invested in them and doing a reset wouldn’t fit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dates added for KING OF TRIOS. I so have to attend. Like no joke, I'm gonna do it....

or die trying.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm sure CHIKARA has a long term deal with the Event Center in Easton and I'm sure they get a deal on renting it, but I was wondering, since they can only get 1400 or so in that venue and you know King of Trios will sell out, is there a slightly bigger venue in Easton that they could use for King of Trios? Something that sits 2500 or so?

Looking online, the only thing I could find was the gym on Lafayette Collge campus which is apparently about 3500.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They've only started to sell out Easton, so I'm sure they want to keep on doing it some more before looking to branch out into something larger. Momentum is still on their side & it's best to roll w/it rather than to jump ahead.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Think they're quite happy doing what they're doing. Funplex is quite cheap, they know the owners and have a good base of fans that go. With The Arena opening back up, I see those two buildings being where regular events are held, outside of the branching out to other area's, of course.

I'm thinking the final event of the season will be in the ECW Arena.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Well that sucks. I just went to buy the iPPV because I finally have time to watch it and the website is down. Clearly I'm not meant to see this thing.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/1263802-chikara-you-only-live-twice.html


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in the middle of the show now, and I'm enjoying it quite a lot. This is the first time I've ever seen a Chikara show, so I may be way off, but what do we think the odds are that 17 is actually Quack and he and Jigsaw are double agents in the Flood?


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Mind = blown!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, I just finished the show, and I really enjoyed it overall. I actually think the weakest match was the main event. I liked how hard hitting it was, but it really seemed like there was a lot of telegraphing set up moves and some miscommunication amongst Kingston and Icarus that came off as sort of awkward. 

I noticed Quack was gone from commentary before the blackout and eventual Flood invasion.


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Revil Fox said:


> I'm in the middle of the show now, and I'm enjoying it quite a lot. This is the first time I've ever seen a Chikara show, so I may be way off, but what do we think the odds are that 17 is actually Quack and he and Jigsaw are double agents in the Flood?


Low.

17 is probably Deiter Von Steigerwalt's brother. He's noticeably smaller than Quack and has a beard.

Also yeah he disappeared but from what I gathered being at the show and watching the replay the blackout lasts maybe a minute. Probably not enough time to run to the back and change.

I think if anyone's the mole in the Flood it's Archie who noticeably absent from the closing moments.

Though who he could be I'm not sure, he's taller than most of the roster and has a distinctive figure with being so thin and lanky.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Quack & 17 are clearly not the same person. This isn't going to be a Spyrazul angle again. Heck, it's almost been defunct that Tursas & Max Smashmaster are even the same guy after what went down at You Only Live Twice.


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Quack & 17 are clearly not the same person. This isn't going to be a Spyrazul angle again. Heck, it's almost been defunct that Tursas & Max Smashmaster are even the same guy after what went down at You Only Live Twice.


Yeah. And I was sure on that one too. 

I wonder why Tursas took 2 years off.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chikara will always have the most notorious revolving door for wrestlers who leave and come back. And I've come to love it. I guess mostly for moments like Tursas returning to help the revival of the BDK actually make an impact. Also b/c things like this bring back Jervis Cottonbelly to wrestling. Win.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I've watched a few matches online and purchased their Best of 2007 dvd set, but _You Only Live Twice_ was the first full show i've seen from Chikara.
Been a fan since 2007 cause of the storylines, which i followed via forums, blogs and Youtube videos.

Enjoyed the show with the motn being Icarus/Kingston, which i thought was great.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kingston sure was great in the Grand Championship match, although the best for me was def Colony vs Colony: Xtreme Force. Great stuff that was well worth the wait. Shame Worker Ant II may never be up to par for the right kind of quality to be associated w/Fire & Green though.

Close second on the night was Spectral Envoy vs BDK. Loved that sprint. RAGNAROK.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Kingston sure was great in the Grand Championship match, although the best for me was def Colony vs Colony: Xtreme Force. Great stuff that was well worth the wait. Shame Worker Ant II may never be up to par for the right kind of quality to be associated w/Fire & Green though.
> 
> Close second on the night was Spectral Envoy vs BDK. Loved that sprint. RAGNAROK.


Yeah the main event, Colony/Colony:XF & Envoy/BDK were the best matches of the night. Coronado/Cottonbelly also was a funny,fun match.

Colony:XF is hilarious. They're gimmicky action figures come to life.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They do it so well. Arctic Rescue & Missile Assault were good immediately last year from my perspective, but I'm super pleased to see the improvement w/Orbit Adventure whom I previously had labeled as the definitive "weak link" of the trio. Now all three are looking good right now. Got all aspects of their game down. (Y)

Coronado has some good offensive stuff, but I struggle to give a damn about the dude. Quack keeps wanting me to love him and it just isn't happening. Bless the fans for giving him that former Icarus heat. Suppose it had to go on someone. And who better than the bland dude who's lost in the shuffle of everything else that is interesting in Chikara.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised by all of the love for the Kingston/Icarus match. I really thought that match felt a little awkward and just didn't flow well. There were a few times when it clearly looked like Icarus was just doing what he was doing so he could be in position for what Kingston was about to set up for, before he even set up for it. The Colony/Colony: XF match was really good, and I was really impressed with Fire and Green (Silver now?) Ant. The finish of this match was really well done. 

My favorite match of the night (although probably not the best) was Ashley Remington/Chuck Taylor. "I don't know the rules" and "I break at one my good man!" were both fantastic lines, the wrestling was smooth and interesting, and I LOVED Ashley Remington giving Taylor a fruit basket at the end of the match. I cannot wait to see more of both guys.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Remington sure won over that crowd fast. He came out and there were crickets but by the time the match was over I wanted to go to the after party on the yacht.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I liked the main event even through there were some botches. If it was wwe or tna with same botches people would rant about them for weeks, but I'm glad that Chikaras fans are more loyal in this case. Wrestlers know they fucked up, there is no reason to discuss that further..

But I dont like new champion. IMO they could find more credible opponent for Kingston. During the match I never had a feeling that Icarus would win, that was a big surprise. 
He's new looks pretty much pulled off that win for me. Kingston was a badass champion and I always wanted to see someone similiar in TNA holding the belt. And Icarus is not that special for me, another babyface, Green (or he's Silver now) Ant could also play that role.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Icarus got knocked out during the match. Go back and see that's why for a decent portion Icarus was trying, but it all had to be held together by Kingston. Still, something like this awesome in how it made the Blu'-Ray spot much deeper. Icarus having to fight to keep it. Good stuff.

and yep, SMOOTH SAILING rules.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Icarus got knocked out during the match. Go back and see that's why for a decent portion Icarus was trying, but it all had to be held together by Kingston. Still, something like this awesome in how it made the Blu'-Ray spot much deeper. Icarus having to fight to keep it. Good stuff.
> 
> and yep, SMOOTH SAILING rules.


Huh, yeah, that would explain it. I'll be interested to see his next match then, to get a better idea of what he can do. If nothing else, the Blu-Ray is a fantastic finish.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Icarus has always been hot & cold when it comes to his work too. So there's a chance you may just not end up caring for him entirely. When he's on, he's good. When he isn't, well, yeah, speaks for itself. Falls under the "very exposing" category when he's off. Unsmooth transitions, etc. Luckily, the past few years he's turned it up so I'm hoping for that to be there as he's their new flag-bearer.

Blu-Ray is magnificent. Top notch name too. The picture perfect DVD. Oh how deliciously clever.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

sillymunkee said:


> Remington sure won over that crowd fast. He came out and there were crickets but by the time the match was over I wanted to go to the after party on the yacht.


Same here, when he came out I was like  but he won me over. Can't wait to see more of him. :dance


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

something I would love for CHIKARA to do is copy ROH and put out yearly dvd's (Year One, Year Two, etc.) A mix of matches and telling the storylines. I would buy every single one of those. My early CHIKARA knowledge is still lacking so much.


----------



## Bruce L (Dec 7, 2010)

RKing85 said:


> something I would love for CHIKARA to do is copy ROH and put out yearly dvd's (Year One, Year Two, etc.) A mix of matches and telling the storylines. I would buy every single one of those. My early CHIKARA knowledge is still lacking so much.


They do. Smart Mark Video. Look 'em up as "Best of 2002," "Best of 2003," etc. Pretty much all the essential matches for each year for the cost of a single DVD set. My opinion? Arguably the best deal in independent wrestling.

You're welcome.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

But those are just matches correct? Or is their storyline stuff in there as well?


----------



## Bruce L (Dec 7, 2010)

RKing85 said:


> But those are just matches correct? Or is their storyline stuff in there as well?


Depends on the year.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are the results for the shows



Spoiler: CHIKARA 06/21/14 Quantum of Solace Results



Dasher Hatfield/Mr. Touchdown def Evan Gelistico/Gary the Barn Owl when Hatfield pins Gary after a double team.
- Throwbacks have three points for the Campeonatos

Tecinos including 3.0, Colony, Estonian Thunderfrog, and Jervis Cottenbelly out for a wacky segment.
Ophidian def Heidi Lovelace with O’Connor roll into a bridge
- no word on what happened with Jaka who was supposed to wrestle Ophidian

Out comes Director of Fun Mike Quackenbush. Quack thanks the fans and says “We are Chikara.”
Latvian Proud Oak/Lithuanian Snow Troll def Mr. Azerabijan/Prakash Sabar wins via roll-up.
- Rudo beatdown after the match.
Flags get thrown in the garbage. Estonian Thunderfrog comes out to check on his partners.

Worker Ant def deviANT with pumphandle into a knee in the face.

Pieces of Hate (Jigsaw/The Shard) def Arik Cannon/Darin Corbin with the Jig ‘n’ Tonic on Cannon

Proletariat Boar of Moldova def Estonian ThunderFrog with a spear
- there was a post match beat down but Baltic Siege makes the save

The Spectral Envoy def Devastation Corporation (No Max Smashmaster. Jaka as it turns is replacing him) when Mantis taps Oleg to the Chikara Special after some help from Blind Rage.



and



Spoiler: CHIKARA 06/21/14 Diamonds are Forever Results



Chuck Taylor just said the Swamp Monster was dead

Expansion pack exclusive: Chuck Taylor pins Shynron with the Awful Waffle and threatens a small child on his way out.
Diamonds Are Forever main show

Jervis Cottonbelly/Marion Fontaine [Old Fashioned] def El Hijo del Ice Cream/Ice Cream, Jr. [Los Ice Creams] with double backslides

Max Smashmaster def Jojo Bravo with a moonsault

Blind Rage def mat Fitchett with a sit down splash mountain

Oliver Grimsly & Qefka the Quiet [The Odditorium] def Obariyon & Kodama [The Batiri] when the Batiri just got disqualified for beating up Grimsley too much

Juan Francisco de Coronado def Billy Roc

Fire Ant/Silver Ant [The Colony] def Orbit Adventure Ant/Missile Assault Ant [The Colony: Xtreme Force] when Silver Ant taps Orbit Adventure Ant to the Chikara Special

Jimmy Jacobs def Eddie Kingston with a spear
- Before the match, Jimmy Jacobs was not dressed to wrestle. He talks to Kingston about not really being a part of Chikara. Jacobs asked Kingston to join the Flood. Jacobs says Kingston will be fighting a war he can’t win. Jacobs mentions the person above him. Kingston attacked Jacobs and this lead into the match.
- At one point during the match, Jacobs tells Kingston he can help him win back “her” which most likely is referring to the CHIKARA Grand Championship

Archibald Peck & Shane Matthews & Scott Parker [3peck0] vs. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes ended in a DQ when the Odditorium interfered. The Batiri came out to help clear the ring. This leads to a 10 man tag main event

Archibald Peck & Shane Matthews & Scott Parker [3peck0] & The Batiri def Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes & The Odditorium


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

For the Kingston/Jacobs match, I heard that after Jacobs mentioned helping him get "her" back, Kingston stopped fighting, told Jacobs to hit him with the spear, and then just laid there and intentionally didn't kick out. Then after the match Jacobs refused to let himself be declared the winner. Which sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

All three shows sounded like some quality fun. No Ashley Remmington was a bummer. I'll add the results into the OP possibly sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Story info & hype for the 7/19 & 7/20 shows in New York & near Boston:
















----------

*The Living Daylights* results:



Spoiler: results



CHIKARA The Living Daylights”
07.19.14
Manhattan, NY
Estimated attendance: 200-250
Credit: The Mystery Men

Four Way Tag
Batiri / Flood / Bloc Party / Colony
Eliminations:
- Worker ant pins haak (or slaash) flood team is eliminated
- Fire Ant pins Mr Azerbaijan to eliminate the Bloc Party
- Kodama pins Fire ant to win the 4 way, The batiri have 1 point

3.0 came out for an interview & crowd hyping

(WiF Banana Champion) Juan Francisco De Coronado def Eddie Kingston via submission
- Kingston was out in his street clothes and didn’t want to wrestle

Missle Assault Ant def Silver ant

10 Man Tag
Sinn Bodhi & his Odditorium/Nøkken/Tursas [The Flood] def The Throwbacks/Baltic Seige/Jervis Cottonbelly when Sinn Bhodi pins The Estonian Thunderdrog w/ handful of tights
- Post match. Jervis took the ragnorak & Baltic Seige made the save. Thunderfrog off the top w the hammer on Tursas & BDK carried him out

Jigsaw/The Shard [The Pieces of Hate] def Amasis/Ophidian [The Osirian Portal] with a low blow behind Yost’s back & rolls up Ophidian

“Smooth Sailin’” Ashley Remington def Chuck Taylor with the Magic Move, the German Suplex

UltraMantis/Hallowicked/Frightmare/Blind Rage [The Spectral Envoy] def Sidney Bakabella’s Wrecking Crew when Frightmare hits kneecolepsy/Chikara special combo on McMassive



Minor fan report w/results & a tiny bit more info on the Kingston vs Coronado match:



Spoiler: cont. results



1. The Batiri beat the Colony, Haack 'n' Slash and the Bloc Party in a four team tag elimination match. The order of elimination was Haack 'n' Slash, Bloc Party and the Colony.

2. Juan Francisco de Coronado beat Eddie Kingston via submission. The story here was that Kingston didn't view de Coronado as a legitimate opponent and tapped the second he was in a submission hold. Lame.

3. Missile Assault Ant beat Silver Ant.

4. Kizarny, Kefka, Oliver Grimsley, Nokken and Tursas beat the Throwbacks, Baltic Seige and Jervis Cottonbelly. A huge brawl with a ton of awesome moves and a GREAT hot tag by Dasher Hatfield.

INTERMISSION

5. Pieces of Hate beat Osirian Portal in a non-title match.

6. Ashley Remington vs. Chuck Taylor.

7. Spectral Envoy beat Sidney Bakabella's Wrecking Crew

This CHIKARA crowd - I'd say they were 200-250 strong - was super hot but what else is new? Great show!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> As much, maybe more, than a year of shows would have.
> 
> Great card to get back into things with. Been told Soldier's returning, which will be awesome.


Been away for a few months, but yeah ... I told you.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Finished the second show.
That Shanron (Taylors masked opponent) or whats his name guy was really impressive. He need some more practice, but he looks like he has petential to became a very good high flyer like Rich Swann and Del Sol.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The World is Not Enough results:



Spoiler: results



3.0 (Shane Matthews/Scott Parker) beat the Odditorium (Sir Oliver Grimsly/Qefka the Quiet) with the Sweet taste of professionalism

Ashley Remington def Archibald Peck via submission with an ankle lock cloverleaf

Sinn Bodhi/Dr. Cube/Max Smashmaster/Blaster McMassive/Flex Rumblecrunch def (Grand Champion)Icarus/Hallowicked/UltraMantis Black/Ophidian/Amasis when Smashmaster got the pin on Icarus after a cannon ball from the top rope

Shynron def Missile Assault Ant with a bottom rope 450

Los Campeonatos de Parejas title match
Dasher Hatfield/Mr. Touchdown [The Throwbacks] def Campeones Jigsaw/The Shard [The Pieces of Hate] to win the titles
- Fall one Jigsaw scores the first fall with the Jig and Tonic on Dasher
- Fall two Dasher scores the second fall with a clothesline assisted flip pile driver/Yoshi tonic on Jigsaw
- Fall three Throwbacks win the final fall to win the titles

Eddie Kingston versus Jervis Cottonbelly went to a DQ after Kingston didn’t want to fight and members of the Flood came out and beat up Cottonbelly
Jimmy Jacobs over the intercom to try to encourage Kingston to come to him. To get her back. Kingston does as Jimmy asks. He destroys one of the Floods acolytes to become Jacobs acolyte. Anything to get her back.

Worker Ant def Arctic Rescue Ant with pumphandle slam

Loser waves the winners flag
The Baltic Seige vs. The Bloc Party
Eliminations:
Lithuanian Snow Troll was eliminated via gore by the Proletariat Boar
Prakash Sabar eliminated
Proud Latvian Oak eliminated by the Proletariat Boar
Boar was eliminated after he speared his own partner and got rolled up
CHIKARA Special gets Thunderfrog the win via submission.
The Bloc Party must now wave the Flags of Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania

The Flood came out to destroy the Baltic Siege and Titan of Titor hit the choke breaker on the Estonian Thunderfrog. Frog was carried to the back similar to Kobald and Deviant.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Liked the shows in overall.

A lot of new characters which I understand why, but not all of them were good.


By far I like the Odditorium, that black luchador guy, Jarvis C....berry and the guy who probably invented his name after Community's season 5 finalle. 

No YBs and Ikarus was kinda a dissapointing, but Ants, AC\DC, Throwbacks, Ophidian and Taylor did their job great. 
The all that Kingston-Jacobs storyline which led to the arrival of Predator was interestning too. Ending of last show was badassly awesome.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Starting to get hard to keep an accurate TEW13 database with all these CHIKARA guys lol.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Just finished watching "You only live Twice" my first Chikara show and loved it. It wasn't mind blowingly wrestling but just alot of fun and an easy jumping on point type of show (if you knew enough backstory lol) That's why I think it's key to bring on some new guys like Ashley Remington so not everything is wrapped in the major storyline.

I wonder who that huge guy was that "killed" Kobald?

I'll be going to the South Windsor show here in Connecticut in November most definitely.:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> Liked the shows in overall.
> 
> A lot of new characters which I understand why, but not all of them were good.
> 
> ...


Jervis Cottonbelly is far from a new character _(debuted in '05, but apparently was a different worker)_ but I catch your drift. Glad he's a full time personality now. He's great.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RESULTS:



Spoiler: Permis De Tuer



*Four Way Elimination Tag Team Match*
The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) defeat Kickin' N' Stompin' (Ivan Sullivan & Razen) and The Flood (Jaka & Qefka The Quiet) and The Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black)

Ashley Remington defeats Kodama

Silver Ant defeats The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova

Eddie Kingston vs. The Shard - No Contest

Juan Francisco de Coronado defeats Archibald Peck

3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) defeat The Colony Xtreme Force (Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)

Icarus, The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) & The Colony (Fire Ant & Worker Ant) defeat The Flood (Jimmy Jacobs, Flex Rumblecrunch, Max Smashmaster, 17 & Nøkken)





Spoiler: Vivre Et Laisser Mourir



*Four Way Tag Team Elimination Match*
The Colony (Fire Ant & Worker Ant) defeat Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) and The McGoths (Bloodlust McGoth & Spooky McGoth) and The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian)


Nøkken defeats Kodama

Chuck Taylor defeats Ashley Remington

3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck defeat The Wrecking Crew (Flex Rumblecrunch, Jaka & Max Smashmaster)

Jimmy Jacobs defeats Silver Ant by DQ

The Flood (17 & The Shard, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) defeat The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) & The Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black)

*CHIKARA Grand Title Match*
Icarus (c) defeats Juan Francisco de Coronado


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Spirit Squad is the first team announced for King of trios. 

Cool.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm no Mike Mondo fan, but the unit being together in Chikara should make for, yet another, random wrestling moment. Better than The Heartthrobs, at least. Johnny being back in a ring is something he hasn't done for a while, iirc.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

exactly what Hayley said. CHIKARA and the Spirit Squad should go hand in hand.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Gimme Spirit squad vs. The Throwbacks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ha. That idea is awesome. Matt Classic _(b/c they need their third man)_ interacting w/male cheerleaders sells itself.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> Spirit Squad is the first team announced for King of trios.


Neat.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, it's official, I'm going to my first ever Chikara show on November 16th. For Your Eyes Only is taking place about five minutes away from my house, so I pretty much had to buy front row seats. I'm pretty excited. Can't wait to see what the card is.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Revil Fox said:


> Well, it's official, I'm going to my first ever Chikara show on November 16th. For Your Eyes Only is taking place about five minutes away from my house, so I pretty much had to buy front row seats. I'm pretty excited. Can't wait to see what the card is.


I'm going too! :mark: 
didn't buy tix yet tho.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Latest KOT entries:

*DEFENDING CHAMPS:* _The Spectral Envoy (UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked, & Frightmare)_

_Team UK: Damian Dunne & Pete Dunne & Mark Andrews_


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Revil Fox said:


> Well, it's official, I'm going to my first ever Chikara show on November 16th. For Your Eyes Only is taking place about five minutes away from my house, so I pretty much had to buy front row seats. I'm pretty excited. Can't wait to see what the card is.


Nomads is actually like 20 minutes away from where I live. If I have the night off from work ill be going, although I'm not a fan of wrestling shows being held at nomads. Not the best venue for wrestling.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

to the surprize of nobody, The Colony has been added to King of Trios.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Could have been another curveball like in 09...haha. Colony is in. Right on.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Nomads is actually like 20 minutes away from where I live. If I have the night off from work ill be going, although I'm not a fan of wrestling shows being held at nomads. Not the best venue for wrestling.


What is the setup like? I've never been there.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Very excited to hear about team UK. All three guys are great!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The Devastation Corporation of Max Smashmaster & Blaster McMassive & Flex Rumblecrunch are team #5


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> What is the setup like? I've never been there.


They just set it up on the basketball court with chairs and some shitty bleachers that aren't really bleachers. At least how the RWE shows were set up there. I'd assume Chikara will be set up the same way.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

YES. 

DevCorp in full force. Rematch vs Colony plz.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Dev Corp was announced like the mainstays of Chikarra should be;in the middle of the day. Waiting all day for the Colony to be released is deflating. Yeah, I enjoy them well enough but I feel like you just wasted my time. I know, Chikarra waste my time? CRAZY TALK!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

3 Peck O were added to KOT


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

What's the deal with that big Predator dude..did they ever explain? Is he supposed to be the leader of The Flood?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Certain there is still a hidden agenda behind him. Basically Jimmy Jacobs is the figurehead of the Flood atm. Right now he's _(big predator dude b/c I forgot how to spell his name)_ just this beast who's killing off members of the Chikara roster.


----------



## kanyonkutter (Jan 22, 2013)

The big predator looking dude named Deucalion has been established as the leader of the Flood, even to the point that Jacobs and the rest of the Flood are scared of him. Without spoiling much, some basic storylines include Jacobs trying to recruit Kingston to the Flood and essentially saying he has no choice because he can't so no to Deucalion and also after the Flood lost a main event Deucalion "killed" a member of the Flood because he failed to win the match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Badda boom. There it is.

DEUCALION. Reminds me of something out of Futurama.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

Hoping for an epic build towards Kingston vs. Deucalion...if he can wrestle with that thing on his head.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

I love the throwbacks.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The team of GEKIDO has been added to KOT. The Shard, 17, and Jigsaw


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Radical. Good ol Pieces of Hate.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trio 8) The Golden Trio : “Mr. Touchdown” Mark Angelosetti & Icarus & Dasher Hatfield


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

got into Chikara recently, like Dasher Hatfield and Archibald Peck


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trio 9) BDK3 : Ares & Dr. Cube & Nøkken


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DR. CUBE

Stuff just got real.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

This KOT lineup is ROUGH! Hoping for some beef down the stretch cause it is pretty bland right now. Throw out SOMETHING with a little more pop to it. Spirit Squad is a Team WWF and not a Team M-Pro.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> Trio 9) BDK3 : Ares & Dr. Cube & Nøkken


No Tursas? Can we now safely say that him and Max Smashmaster are the same dude?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Most of the teams usually are filled w/their roster members. Atypical stuff. Not like I'm gonna complain when focus is on the promotion wide storyline & instead of having some random trio work a weekend and then that's it.

and nah about Tursas & Smashmaster. Still up in the air. Pretty sure they're actually two different workers.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Most of the teams usually are filled w/their roster members. Atypical stuff. Not like I'm gonna complain when focus is on the promotion wide storyline & instead of having some random trio work a weekend and then that's it.
> 
> and nah about Tursas & Smashmaster. Still up in the air. Pretty sure they're actually two different workers.


Usually most are but at the same time 6 seems to be the minimum number of teams that at least features some outside talent. We are at 2. I would hope they at least get up to 6. I've been down on this whole Chikarra thing but I was very wishfully thinking I could hop in this weekend and hop out. Now I don't even wanna hop in at all cause it might just end up being more Chikarra storyline stuff that doesn't attract me. Gimme a reason to buy these shows. I was naively optimistic that Chikarra would at least continue the tradition of a tournament weekend that breaks things up a bit and provides a good jumping in point. Might end up just keeping in the bubble.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm on the opposite end. I rather it be contained in the bubble. I was never Mr. KOT to begin w/, so it's just another weekend for me.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The best moments seem to come from outsiders interacting with the Chikara guys (Waltman's run, Daisuke getting up at one, Team Uppercut, Envoy vs. Bucks & Bennett) so KOT would be one of those shows where you'd expect more outsiders than usual. Teams look decent for the most part though so as long as the bottom doesn't fall out with the rest I might peek at the shows. Certainly is less buzz about them than in past years, but that's expected given the quiet year they've had.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Thing is I'm only two hours away so I'd REALLY like to be motivated to make the trip and get some Wawa. I've gone to WiF. They should be able to make it happen.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Team 10 - Knight Eye For The Pirate Guy (Jolly Roger/Lance Steel) & Kimber Lee.

Eh.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trio 11) Team Extravaganza: Jervis Cottonbelly & ThunderKitty & Marion Fontaine

This King of Trios is not jumping off the page to me yet. Really hoping there is a surprize team or two in the last 5 here. I'm sure it will still be very good, but definitly not feeling it like I was in years past.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe Quack can't afford all the surprise teams anymore?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Both teams look to bring the fun. Knight Eye finally in a KOT, yeah, that's friggin awesome.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> Trio 11) Team Extravaganza: Jervis Cottonbelly & ThunderKitty & Marion Fontaine
> 
> This King of Trios is not jumping off the page to me yet. Really hoping there is a surprize team or two in the last 5 here. I'm sure it will still be very good, but definitly not feeling it like I was in years past.


Jerivs is in the KOT! Hell yea!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trio 12) Kizarny & his Odditorium: Sir Oliver Grimsly & Sinn Bodhi & Qefka the Quiet

Give me something here CHIKARA


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yay for another logical team making the cut. 

I'm having fun at the expense of this.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Chikara IMO over the last few years haven't been doing the PWG type "all star" shows and have become much more storyline driven. The Trios in this year make sense to the current arc. I don't understand the shock.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm just glad I didn't buy tickets before seeing the lineup. And I'm glad I didn't overpay on the front row tickets for a night like I also considered doing.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

King of Trios is advancing all the current storylines in the company

Not sure what the problem is


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I generally don't watch King of Trios for storyline progression. I went to the last one and had an amazing time, and I really wasn't paying that much attention to the storylines. I mean I had a general idea of what was going on but I bought 3 tickets and booked a hotel for the weekend because of the names not because of their storylines. 

I've always looked at KOT as a weekend where any wrestling fan watch and enjoy. This year's doesn't seem to be the case. 

I've lost interest in Chikara but I was hopeful that these would be shows that I would want to see. It doesn't look like that's going to happen.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only KOT to not emphasize any (strong) story progression was the first in 07. Rest have. Rise of certain names like The Colony or Lince Dorado, FIST proving their then long standing unit as a defined force in the world of wrestling, BDK running amok w/power, Chikara vs ROH reaching its boiling point. All were culminated under the umbrella of this tournament.

So this need for random exhibition matches is still completely strange to me. I think it is lack of momentum behind Chikara since its return, for some, speaking out more than anything truly different from KOT. A transference.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

But there was a mix of storyline and special guests that drew people to KOT. Not saying at all you need to kill storyline progression but for your biggest shows of the year (so far) you can throw in a wrinkle or two. 

Also finally watched the season premier You Only Live Twice and away from the excitement that Chikara came back, it was a show. The BDK/Envoy opener was great and I loved Ashley Remington, but the rest of the show dragged until Kingston/Icarus. Did like the dude that killed Kobald.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Ive always seen KOT as an atraction thing, just go and watch the performances..really don't need any storyline progression or anything like that

cheering for 3Peck0


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Who could chikara bring in that they should? Does anyone really want to see faces of pain again? I'm thinking here and there doesn't seem to be that many outside talent on the market that Chikara could bring in.

All this talk of KOT is an attraction event, well give some examples.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Japanese workers showed up. That's basically the attraction by the gist of it.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

Lazyking said:


> Who could chikara bring in that they should? Does anyone really want to see faces of pain again? I'm thinking here and there doesn't seem to be that many outside talent on the market that Chikara could bring in.
> 
> All this talk of KOT is an attraction event, well give some examples.


Team WTF: Papa Shango, Repo Man and the Berzerker! A guy can dream, cant he?


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

They could easily do promotion specific teams that'll mix things up. Team ROH, PWG, CZW, and AIW team have all been things. There is PLENTY of domestic talent that you could make good teams out of and would attract fans of King of Trios. 

In 2011 it was awesome to see the Colony win it all. But it was equally great, if not more so, to see Team M-Pro mix it up or for one weekend have Sean Waltman look young again and like he truly loved wrestling. In 2012 you have the Spectral Envoy reaching the top of the mountain but Team ROH were the stars of the weekend. And that nostalgia battle royal was tons of fun.

Those two KOTs felt like I just had a special experience for being there. There is a reason why people outside the Chikarra bubble look forward to this tournament as much as those in it. But this feels very much like, such has been the case with these cards, there is a "You don't belong here" sorta feeling towards fans that aren't invested completely into the story they are trying to tell.

This may not be the perfect analogy but if someone thinks it works that'd be swell. Lets I love this independent comic book with this really awesome writer and drawer. They have these really clever storylines that are dramatic and funny at the same time. But then a story comes along that just doesn't click with you and at the same time they decide to change the artistic direction. Despite the same person telling the story, the way it is expressed on a page has been altered to the point you don't feel like reading it any more. The annual issue with tons of quality has been something they deliver every year and it feels like Christmas. This year though you don't even want to experience it because it isn't connecting with you, nor a lot of people that truly enjoyed the combo of the writer and drawer. And it stinks. You know you probably can't get the same artist back but like a lot of people you'd like a bit of a shake up. But there's a core that won't leave cause this tale being told is just for them. Which is understandable but frustrating for those that want to enjoy a series they've enjoyed so much in the past. Again, not at all perfect but I feel it hits some of the notes.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The thing i liked most about KoT was its use of outside talent. Like the TPI & BOTB it was cool to see a tournament to crown "the best" featuring wrestlers from different places.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trio 13) The Bloc Party: Mr. Azerbaijan & Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Prakash Sabar

Trio 14) The Flood: Volgar & Jimmy Jacobs & Eddie Kingston


Flood would be the favorites I would say?


----------



## fredcatcheur (Aug 22, 2006)

Concrete said:


> They could easily do promotion specific teams that'll mix things up. Team ROH, PWG, CZW, and AIW team have all been things. There is PLENTY of domestic talent that you could make good teams out of and would attract fans of King of Trios.
> 
> In 2011 it was awesome to see the Colony win it all. But it was equally great, if not more so, to see Team M-Pro mix it up or for one weekend have Sean Waltman look young again and like he truly loved wrestling. In 2012 you have the Spectral Envoy reaching the top of the mountain but Team ROH were the stars of the weekend. And that nostalgia battle royal was tons of fun.
> 
> ...


A thousand times that.

I'll admit it, I haven't been connecting at all with this season, on any level, and I feel the shows have been somewhat disappointing so far (haven't seen the canadian ones, though), so I'm not totally objective, but still : usually, even when the storylines don't have much traction, I still manage to get my casual/mainstream wrestling fans interested in checking out Chikara, whether it's for a show, or just a couple matches per event. And usually, when KoT comes, I easily get half a dozen non-regulars to watch (and enjoy) the show. Kind of a "Come for the guests & the format, stay for the Chikara wrestlers" deal.

But this year, nobody seems interested. Team Spirit Squad got a chuckle here & there, but that's about it. The company has lost so much momentum for reasons I'll never understand, that the buzz that existed around Chikara a couple years ago, when The Portal went semi-viral on youtube, when the shows had that reputation of fun, casual-friendly events with added storylines & continuity for the regular fans, that buzz just vanished. Sad.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The buzz is like a wrestler you have been seeing chase the Championship for a long time. Once it finally happens it will retain the peak of hype you hope it would, or following the grand moment of the win _(or in Chikara's case, the return)_ everything past that can fall a bit into a status quo of being ok w/the scenario, but not exactly feeling it. For a number of reasons.

And if a LOT of outsiders are what people liked, not sure why 08 didn't get a plug. That by far had the most crop of talent around. A lot just weren't popular. People just want dream matches. Thus implying the outsiders would need to be some fairly well known names. Say it. Team UK gets nothing but a Team PWG would. Personally, I see no difference in the scenario if what you're asking for is a Worldwide and/or "fresh" line up for the tournament. Chikara has always been an insane melting pot not matter what the show is. _(guys like Generico & Young Bucks became semi-regulars eventually, etc)_ That's why I'm approaching this like it is just another line up. End of the story for me.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

the final team for KOT

LAX

Homicide
Hernandez
Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

I was using 2011 and 2012 as the two King of Trios I attended. And I guess the difference might be I don't approach King of Trios as "just another Chikarra show".


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

in terms of straigh name value, definitly the weakest KOT I can remember. But it should still be fine.

Not a huge fan of any of the LAX guys, but I've never been so happy to see them. semi-final losers I'm going to guess.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

When it comes to a tournament i'd like both but lean towards more well-known wrestlers. So you'd have the Chikara roster members, well-known outsiders and the virtually unknown outsiders.
While the lineup doesn't look bad, for me this doesn't have the special feel of KoT.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LAX haha.

Chavo has finally made it. Homicide better but some effort in.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Chavo


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Homicide better but some effort in.


Shit, just when I thought I had his match with Kingston off my mind.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

bme said:


> When it comes to a tournament i'd like both but lean towards more well-known wrestlers. So you'd have the Chikara roster members, well-known outsiders and the virtually unknown outsiders.
> While the lineup doesn't look bad, for me this doesn't have the special feel of KoT.


Yeah, both is definitely ideal. In my opinion, the smartest way to structure a tournament like this is to get your own talent over by showcasing them against already established talent. Not necessarily booking a card you can see at any other show, which is what this kinda feels like.

I have no desire to follow the current Chikara story lines, so this years KoT does nothing for me unfortunately.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

So a lot of non-Chikara fans complaining that a Chikara event has too much Chikara in it? I get that outsider trios would attract more fans, but it's probably a financial decision and won't make these shows any less fun. The real question...where the hell are Oleg and Jaka?!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Shit, just when I thought I had his match with Kingston off my mind.


Such a flat end to a strong show that was too.



lolomanolo said:


> So a lot of non-Chikara fans complaining that a Chikara event has too much Chikara in it? I get that outsider trios would attract more fans, but it's probably a financial decision and won't make these shows any less fun. The real question...where the hell are Oleg and Jaka?!


They can still work the weekend, but I'm glad it is the DevCorp in full force over the Wrecking Crew. Oleg's off w/their heads clubber finisher is epic tho.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of watching an indy show, does Chikara have storylines or is it just pure wrestling?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

skyman101 said:


> I'm thinking of watching an indy show, does Chikara have storylines or is it just pure wrestling?


It's storyline based & probably the deepest in any wrestling fed right now as the storyline goes back in the late 2000's, but more notably June of last year when the company was shut down & wrestlers like Icarus (at one point was the most hated man in the promotion) trying bring it back to life. They even made web series/movie about it called "Ashes".






Needlessly to say, they succeeded. But because of that, a super rudo group has formed named The Flood that wants to destroy CHIKARA once & for all. The Flood's leader (Deucalion) is killing off wrestlers even his own if they fail him in any shape or form.

So yeah, this promotion is very committed to their storylines.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Yea IMO this is the best indy fed on the planet and a should be a strong #3 in North America, not saying it is just IMO.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

There doing Rey de Voladores again this year as Shynron & Tiger Uno are added to the tourney on KOT night 2. I wonder if they going bring 2 Cold Scorpio (the last champion) back for it.

And









*Ashley Remington vs. Yoshi Tatsu* announced for night two! Hell yeah! I'm excited for this one.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

just listening to PWPonderings and they mentioned that ticket prices went up this year. That sucks. It's King of Trios so I'm sure it will still be good, but looking at this line-up they are really going to have to go above and beyond tyo get me to get the dvd's any time soon.

Although Remington/Tatsu definitly has my interest.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Past champs never have returned to "defend". If Scorpio returns for it I'll punch Quack in his face. Last year's RDV tournament was so shit. Scorpio huffing & puffing beating ACH. Lol, what a joke. Thankfully it wasn't officially in Chikara.

Tigre Uno sucks. Shynron is my pick to win it all. I chose him before he was even announced b/c it feels that obvious to me. 8*D

Remington vs Tatsu, ha. I'm game.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Eliminator # 1: Shynron vs. ? vs. Tigre Uno vs. *Rich Swann*


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

https://twitter.com/CHIKARApro/status/509876226392326145


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Spud in Chiakara? So many TNA wrestlers on the card


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Morrison17 said:


> Spud in Chiakara? So many TNA wrestlers on the card


Yep.










oh and Chuck Taylor is the final name in the first 4 way.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

The fuck?
Just the fuck?
Homicide, Tigre, Spud and Sanada, holy shit.
TNA is oficially dead and they dont care anymore? Or they working a partnership with Chikara? Or i dont even know


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They need dates to earn a living.

TNA in its current state can't give them guaranteed bookings


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

TNA is doing TV tapings Tuesday through Friday at the Sands Casino in Bethlehem, which is only about 8 miles from the Funplex, so all the TNA talent will still be in the area.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

MTheBehemoth said:


> TNA is doing TV tapings Tuesday through Friday at the Sands Casino in Bethlehem, which is only about 8 miles from the Funplex, so all the TNA talent will still be in the area.


Make sense.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

This is probably a ridiculous question, but I've been checking out clips of Chikara on youtube and I gotta say, I'm pretty interested. My question is, I'm looking at their streaming subscription on their website, do I get the latest events with the stream or just past seasons?


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

I had it for a couple months when it first started up and I wasn't happy with it. Was just 3 or 4 events at a time from different years. It might be different now.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Night Two*









*Night Three*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hope this weekend surpasses the expectations I have for it. It's King of Trios so I'm sure it will still be good, but this lineup, well the tournament portion at least, is really lacking.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Welp, and there goes my interest in the RDV tournament. I feared Quack would do this ever since they returned. Didn't want to be right.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

predictions for night one:

1) *Team UK* vs. The Bloc Party
2) KE4TPG vs. *GEKIDO*
3) *The Flood* vs. The Spectral Envoy
4) Team Extravaganza vs. *The Devastation Corporation*
5) BDK3 vs. *3peck0*
6) *The Colony* vs. The Colony: Xtreme Force
7) *The Golden Trio* vs. LAX (tough one to call)
8) *The Spirit Squad* vs. Kizarny & his Odditorium


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KOT Night One Results:



Spoiler: .



1. Team UK (Damien & Pete Dunne and Mark Andrews) def. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, Prakash Sabar & The Proleteriat Boar of Moldova)

2. GEKIDO (Jigsaw, 17 & The Shard) def. Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy (Jolly Roger, Lance Steel & Princess Kimber Lee)

3. The Spirit Squad (Kenny, Mikey & Johnny) def. The Odditorium (Kizarny, Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet)

4. The Devestation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster & Flex Rumblecrunch) w/Sidney Balkabella def. Team Extravaganza (Jervis Cottonbelly, Marion Fontaine & Thunderkitty)

5. The Flood (Jimmy Jacobs, Eddie Kingston & Vulcar) def. The Spectral Envoy (Ultramantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare) after Delirious & Decualion interfered.

6. 3Peck0 (Archibald Peck, Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) def. The BDK (Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube)

* Afterwards, Dr. Cube revealed himself to be Jakob Hammermeier and showed in his possession, the Eye of Tyr. 

7. The Golden Trio (CHIKARA Grand Champion Icarus & CHIKARA Camponetos de Parejas The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mr. Touchdown) def. The Latin American Xchange (Chavo Guerrero, Homicide & Hernandez)

8. The Colony (Fire, Silver & Worker Ant) def. The Colony: Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue, Missile Assault & Orbit Adventure Ant)


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Spoiler: Night 2



* Rey de Voladores: Shynron defeated Tigre Uno, Chuck Taylor and Rich Swann. Swann eliminated Taylor first, Uno eliminated Swann next and Shynron pinned Uno.

* 3Peck0 defeated GEKIDO when Jigsaw tapped out to Shane Matthews. Jigsaw and Shard fought after the match. Mike Quackenbush appeared and asked Jigsaw which side he was on, saying CHIKARA needs him and is family. Jigsaw left on his own and said he doesn't need anybody.

* Juan Francisco de Coronado defeated Rockstar Spud.

* The Greenhorn Militia challenged Deucalion to a fight but he doesn't show.

* Devastation Corporation defeated Team UK.

* Rey de Voladores: Sanada defeated AR Fox, Orlando Christopher and Amasis. Sanada eliminated Christopher first, Amasis eliminated Fox next and Sanada pinned Amasis after mist to the eye and a superkick.

* Golden Trio defeated The Spirit Squad when Kenny tapped out.

* Yamamoto (Yoshi Tatsu) vs. Ashley Remington ended in a DQ when Juan Francisco de Coronado interfered and attacked Remington.

* The Flood Elite defeated The Colony when Deucalion and came out with Solder Ant leading to Soldier Ant hitting Worker Ant. Jimmy Jacobs pinned Worker Ant to get the win.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...-king-of-trios-night-2-results/#ixzz3DzXMci4e 
Follow us: @WrestlingINC on Twitter | WrestlingINC on Facebook


----------



## DamonSalvatore90 (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know about you guys but Chikara just hasn't been the same since they came back either in storyline or wrestling form, then again they were going downhill even before they took the hiatus, the best period in my opinion was from 2009 to 2012 when the BDK was at the top then the shows just started to get worse in quality and now it's almost unwatchable to me .


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Spoiler: Night 1 Detailed Results



1. Bloc Party vs Team UK Starts us off!! 
-Yes everyone, Waltman is on commentary and laughing it up about Ex-Pakistani
-Team UK gets the first win of King of Trios via a Shooting Star Press by Mark Andrews on Prakash Saber

2.GEKIDO vs KE4TPG 
- GEKIDO win via Submission by 17 tapping out Jolly Rodger. Jigsaw still refused to fight J-Ro, Kimberlee apparently took a beating.
- J-Ro yells at Jigsaw "You're not my Brother!"

Odditorium vs Spirit Squad
-In a Pick Ems Buster, the Squad advance via a 2 Post Massacre on Grimsley!

4. Flood Elite (with Captive Snow Troll) vs Spectral Envoy! 
-Deucalion brings out Delirious to distract Mantis, Backfist by Kingston wins it for The Flood 

INTERMISSION

5. Devastation Corporation vs Team Extravaganza! 
-No surprise to anyone, a Deathblow on Fontaine gets Dev Corp the win/ 

6. BDCube vs 3Peck0! 
-3Peck0 Advance with a Majistral on Ares. Cube Fans who came out were apparently furious.
-Nokken takes out Ares post match, Cube unmasks... IT'S JAKOB! HE'S BACK!!
-JAKOB HAS THE EYE, HE CONTROLS NOKKEN!!
-Jakob has taken over the BDK!

7. Golden Trio vs LAX 
-Golden Trio advances with a 3D by the Throwbacks on Chavo! 
-Chavo puts over Indie Wrestling, The Champs, King of Trios, and CHIKARA Overall. Classy!

-Before the Main Event, the GHM enter the ring!
-Green Horns call out the Vets for not caring about the fallen, and KID CYCLONE CALLS OUT DEUCALION!! 
-No Sign of Deucalion as Hallowicked is out to try and talk sense to the GHM...
-GHM call Deucalion a Coward as they leave with Hallowicked

8. Colony vs Colony XTREME Force! 
-Worker Ant taken out with a Snowboard to the Knee
-Worker is back in the match!
-The Colony are victorious with The Anthill!





Spoiler: Night 2 Detailed Results



1.Rey De Volodores Eliminator 1: Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann vs Tigre Uno vs Shynron
-Chuck Taylor is apparently hiding out in the fifth row to avoid conflict early on in the match
-Swann Splash eliminates Taylor!
-Swann submits to Tigre Uno! Down to Tigre Uno and Shynron!
-Shynron hits the Double Dragon from the middle turnbuckle and pins Uno. Shynron advances to the RDV Finals! 
-Tigre Uno gets a "Please Come Back!" chant. Match was reportedly amazing from all four.

2. GEKIDO vs 3Peck0! 
-GEKIDO are being jerks to Jigsaw, which is a carry over from night 1
-Jigsaw argues with Shard and gets pushed into Matthews who makes him submit via Boston Crab. 3Peck0 Advance!!
-GEKIDO walking away, and Jigsaw turns his back on them, and kicks Shard in the head!!
-Quack takes the mic, and says "Chikara is your family, Jigsaw. Chikara needs you!"
-Jigsaw walks away. Proclaiming "I DON'T NEED ANYBODY!"

3.Juan Fransisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud: Battle of the Bowties! (Currently in Progress)
-Lady who won the Conclave Talent show plays out JFDC on her whistle, but Coronado breaks her whistle! #Rudo 
-Spud just pulled out a bow tie from his tights and put it on Bryce, the ref. JFDC rips it off and stomps on it #Rudo
-Low Blow not caught by Bryce, followed by a Deadlift German gets Juan the win in a heeltastic showing. A "Thank you Spud" chant broke out.

-GHM are out again!!
-GHM hate bullies, and Bullies are Cowards, Kid Cyclone gives Deucalion one last chance to prove he isn't!!
-For the second straight night, no sign of Deucalion...
-The GHM swear to cripple Deucalion when he least expects it

4. Devastation Corporation vs Team UK 
-Blaster yelled "Cherrio" as he double clotheslined two members of Team UK. Gotta love Blaster/
-Andrews eats a Death Blow, Dev Corp advance, Team UK fought hard but couldn't overcome.

INTERMISSION

5. RDV Eliminator 2: AR Fox vs Kid Hybrid vs Sanada vs Amasis 
-Sanada pins Christophe (Hybrid) with his feet on the ropes, ref didn't see, seems like Sanada is playing heel. Hybrid was loopy after hitting a Coast to Coast Headbutt when Sanada took advantage.
-Amasis with a 450 pins AR Fox, down to Amasis and Sanada!
-Mist with a Superkick on Amasis and Sanada is going to the finals!

6. Spirit Squad vs Golden Trio
-Spirit Squad cone out and cut a heel promo on the crowd. Crowd chants "We want Nicky" and "Back in the crate" at them. 
-3D by the Throwbacks followed by CHIKARA Special by Icarus on Kenny advances the Golden Trio!

7. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remmington 
-Crowd is in a Giant Wave! Everyone is into it, including Archie on the sidelines!
-Juan interferes and Ashey wins via DQ. Yoshi gets a Fruit Basket!

8. Colony vs Flood Elite (Currently in Progress)
-Snow Troll is still captive of Flood Elite
-Deucalion sicks Soldier Ant on Workcer!! Flood Elite wins!
-GHM, Batiri and Hallowicked attack The Flood Post Match!!

-DEUCALION IS UNMASKED, BUT HE KILLS CAW2 AND 3QUINOX!! KID CYCLONE FLEES!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

So apparently I can't post spoilers for some reason, and I can't delete my post. Rather than leave un-hidden spoilers I'm not going to post them unless I can get them to work. Sorry about the double post.


Edit: Huh. Never been on a message board where the "=" part was actually needed. Welp, that pretty much explains that. Thanks Taylor.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

You're not doing them right.


Spoiler: Write What your spoiler is



then put your spoiler in and finish with [SLASHspoiler]

Anyway,



Spoiler: Night 3 detailed results



1. Flood Elite vs Golden Trio
-Despite almost escaping last night, Snow Troll is still captive in The Flood
-Icars makes Volgar tap to the CHIKARA Special! Golden Trio advance to the Finals! Snow Troll is Free!
-Snow Troll Low Blows Icarus!! The Flood lays out Golden Trio!!
-Snow Troll rechains himself willingly, Flood leave
2. 3Peck0 vs The Devastation Corporation
-3Peck0 are painted up baby!!
-Shane gets Boston Crabs on all three Dev Corp Members, but Bakabella pulls Bryce out, and a Deathblow on Jagged gets Dev Corp to the Finals!
3. Oliver Grimsley vs Mark Andrews in a Bonus Match!
-Andrews gets the win with a Shooting Star Press. He has really impressed all weekend.
4. TAG TEAM GAUNTLET!!
-Los Ice Creams and Old Fashioned Open it up!
-Fontaine finds a broom to sweep away the Sprinkles!
-Hijo rolls up Fontaine as he gets rid of the Sprinkles, Ice Creams take the first fall!
-NRG is team 3!
-Hype with a wind up backbreaker on Hijo gets NRG the fall!
-Team 4 is Arctic Rescue Ant and Missile Assault Ant of CXF!
-Missile with a Rolling Northern Lights on Hype gets the fall!
-Team 5 is Batiri!
-Leaping DDT by Obariyon on Missile gets The Batiri the Fall!
-Team 6 is the Osirian Portal!
-Osirian Sacrament on Obariyon gets Portal the Fall!
-Team #7 is Prakash Sabar The Boar of Moldova!
-Boar Gore to Sabar on miscue! Sabar taps to the Death Grip by Ophidian!
-Team #8 is Silver & Worker Ant!
-Bridging backslide on Silver by Ophidian! The Portal have Three Points!
-Team #9 is The Dunne Brothers of Team UK!
-450 by Amasis nets them a Fourth Point and the end of Team UK!
-The Wrecking Crew of Jaka and Oleg are the last team!
-Barber taken out. Bakabella with coins to the face of Ophidian. Wrecking Crew wins the Gauntlet!!
INTERMISSION
5. Submission Squad vs ???? In Mysterious Atomicos Action!!
-IT’S THE GENTLEMANS CLUB!!
-Taylor, Cassidy, Gulak, and Swamp Monster!
-THE GRENADE IS IN KING OF TRIOS!!
-No surprise to anyone, this match is reportedly AWESOME
-A Flurry of Finishers on The Swamp Monster nets Submission Squad the win!
6. Shynron vs Sanada in the RDV Finals!
-Sanada is decked out as The Great Sanada for this
-Sanada sprays RED MIST in Shyron’s face with a Superkick but he kicks out at 2!
-Shynron pins Sanada with a Backflip Cutter and then a Middle Rope 630 and overcomes to win the match and RDV!!
-A “You Deserve it!” chant breaks out, and he sure does!
7. King of Trios Final: Golden Trio vs Devastation Corporation!
-This match is an absolute WAR.
-ICARUS KICKED OUT OF THE DEATH BLOW!
-TKO and Death Blow on Dasher, DEV CORP ARE KOT CHAMPS!!
-Here comes the Flood…
-Flood celebrate with Dev Corp, and CHIKARA ATTACKS!!
-Flood Stand Tall. Jacobs says to hand the Grand Championship over or they’ll end CHIKARA!!
-Kingston is screaming at Icarus to give him the belt!!
-ICARUS GIVES KING THE BELT! But he says it’s useless if CHIKARA dies…
-Icarus asks King “Are you gonna be worthy… or the King of Ashes?”
-…AND KINGSTON TURNS ON THE FLOOD!!
-The CHIKARA Wrestlers take control as King attacks Jacobs!
-Kingston and the Tecnicos share a group hug as the Flood is knocked back!
-No sign of Deucalion, or Kid Cyclone.
-CHIKARA stands tall, and that’s a wrap for KOT!!





Spoiler: Thoughts



The whole tournament looked like it was a lot of fun. The finals just sort of confused me though as I don't know why the Flood wouldn't be in the finals when the whole thing at the end seemed to be about the Flood and Chikara having a war. They certainly have a nice set up for the Cibernetico.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Won't be ordering KOT ASAP this year like in years past, but will probably include them in my Black Friday order from smartmark.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Watched day 2. HOLY SHIT.

The Ducaleon segment was epic. Thats the wrestling I want to watch.

Spuds match was really good. To bad TNAs crowd dont appreciate thing like this (they booed Spud-Crazzy Steve match)


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> Watched day 2. HOLY SHIT.
> 
> The Ducaleon segment was epic. Thats the wrestling I want to watch.
> 
> Spuds match was really good. To bad TNAs crowd dont appreciate thing like this (they booed Spud-Crazzy Steve match)


I was pretty impressed with all three nights. I have to say, every single time I see Chuck Taylor I become a bigger and bigger fan.


----------



## fredcatcheur (Aug 22, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> To bad TNAs crowd dont appreciate thing like this (they booed Spud-Crazzy Steve match)


To be exact : a few guys from the Manhattan Center crowd booed & chanted at some points in the match, but the rest of the crowd didn't seem to hate it, and fans online generally love Spud & Steve. 

(also, imo, you shouldn't book such a purely comedic match during a taping where 80% of the fans are there to see either hardcore, ECW-like action, or pure wrestling...)


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Matches Announced for “Thunderball“:

“Smooth Sailin'” Ashley Remington vs. Juan Francisco de Coronado

Matches Announced for “Moonraker“:

Grand Championship Title Bout: Icarus vs. Jimmy Jacobs

The Colony (Fire Ant/Worker Ant/Silver Ant) vs.
The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan/The Proletariat Boar of Moldova/Prakash Sabar)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Matches Announced for “Moonraker“:
> 
> Grand Championship Title Bout: Icarus vs. Jimmy Jacobs


Sweet bloody jesus on a stick & he didn't come back, YES.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Watched day 2. HOLY SHIT.
> 
> The Ducaleon segment was epic. Thats the wrestling I want to watch.
> 
> Spuds match was really good. To bad TNAs crowd dont appreciate thing like this (they booed Spud-Crazzy Steve match)


I need to watch this. I want to see the Spirit squad bad. and I agree Spud doesn't get the respect he deserves.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Matches Announced for “Thunderball“

The Spectral Envoy vs. The Bloc Party

The Osirian Portal vs. Jaka/Oleg the Usurper

Matches Announced for “Moonraker“:

2) The Osirian Portal & N_R_G vs. The Wrecking Crew

3) The Colony (Fire Ant/Worker Ant/Silver Ant) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan/The Proletariat Boar of Moldova/Prakash Sabar)

4) Eddie Kingston vs. Volgar

5) Dasher Hatfield/Ashley Remington/El Hijo del Ice Cream/Scott Parker vs. Mr. Touchdown/Archibald Peck/Ice Cream, Junior/Shane Matthews


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

RIP Marchie Archie.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Gonna need details on this info.

and continuously hope Juan Francisco whogivesafuck goes away from this promotion.


----------

